
Memo To Peter Thiel: Start-Up CEOs Are Not Heroes - bjonathan
http://blogs.forbes.com/petercohan/2011/06/27/memo-to-peter-thiel-start-up-ceos-are-not-heroes/
======
BadassFractal
Writer's clearly butthurt.

Not sure where Thiel is stating that entrepreneurs are only ever born. He's
saying that your time and money are better spent honing your skills running a
company in the real world and learning from the infinite supply of material
available for free, than spending 200k on an Ivy League education that will
more likely teach you how to become a corporate drone, and waste a lot of
time.

------
chayesfss
"...with both education and industry expertise, the odds of start-up survival
rise to 77%. And the same benefits of education and industry expertise hold
true for start-up profitability — without them there’s an 8% chance of
profits; with them a 61% probability..." why not take it one more step and
tell the diff between just education and industry expertise? That would make
this more than drivel.

------
kylelibra
Forbes has very hit or miss content.

